

26-gigapixel panorama of Paris; try zooming in near the horizon - jacobolus
http://www.paris-26-gigapixels.com/index-en.html

======
simon_kun
The thing that gets me about most of these flash "explore" widgets (including
Street View) is that they don't update the URL with the pitch/yaw/zoom/lat/lng
information, making the cool stuff you find pretty hard to share around.

~~~
novas0x2a
Gigapan.org has a snapshot feature for that. 26-gigapixel is bigger than most
(all?) of what Gigapan has, but they have a bunch more. The Obama inauguration
one[1] is probably their most famous.

I don't really ever get tired of being able to "enhance! enhance!"[2] an
image.

1) <http://gigapan.org/gigapans/15374/>

2) <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxq9yj2pVWk>

------
ximeng
Aagh upside down scrolling.

------
olalonde
I wonder what that is: <http://imgur.com/ATpQj.png>

~~~
Luc
The green cross is the symbol for a pharmacy. 3:14 is the time, not the date,
since we'd use 14/3.

~~~
olalonde
Isn't a bit strange that the current time = the 3 first digits of Pi and that
there is π next to it?

~~~
Luc
If it was 9 in the morning that would be strange, yes. It's just a little joke
to grab your attention, it's not the only animation on that panel. Here's a
whole bunch of them: <http://images.google.be/images?q=led+pharmacy+cross>

The little cocktail glass above and below 3:14 is actually supposed to be the
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowl_of_Hygieia>

------
mjgoins
This (flash) site has sound. Horrible annoying, and unexpected sound.

------
demallien
Where was it taken? On top of St Sulplice?

~~~
jacobolus
There are some “making of” blog posts linked at the bottom of that page:
<http://blog.paris-26-gigapixels.com/en/?p=115>

(yes, St. Sulpice)

------
jonursenbach
What are all those orange cones on top of buildings? I don't remember seeing
those when I was in Paris 5 years ago.

~~~
jacobolus
Chimneys (specifically, the venting caps (“chimney pots”) on top of chimneys).
Here's a Wikipedia image of similar chimneys in London:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Chimney.stack.london.arp.j...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Chimney.stack.london.arp.jpg)

~~~
slippytoad
It's a bizarre world when people need to be told what a chimney pot is.

~~~
jonursenbach
Not really. I've never seen anything like it here in the states before.

------
JoeAltmaier
Peeping Tom's playground

